
Fedora 25 Will Use Wayland as Default Display Server - doener
https://fedorahosted.org/fesco/ticket/1615
======
okket
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12332140](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12332140)

------
doener
"Agreed (+1: 7, -1: 0, +0: 0) in FESCo Meeting 2016-08-19"

